# Buckeye Bob carp from the winter pics...



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Just veiwed his photos at ofoto.com and he has one he caught in Feb WOW!!!
Someone tell me more about fishing in the dull of winter?
THANKS in advance,
Clyde


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It's all about heading to the lockport outings in Chitown. Good time fishing as long as you can stay warm and awake.

Are you thinking at all about Eagle Creek? If you are camping for 4 days it is worth the drive to be able to fish from the tent. The water sites at Alum are nice and shaded but I am wary of the fishing in those spots (not to start up the deep vs shallow debate, but I think the fish are farther south).


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was but its too far a drive for my little one (3 yrs old)...
We'll head out to Pymatuning it looks like...
HAVE FUN !!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think bob's winter carp pic might have come from Indy at the discharge there? Might be wrong, as I know he has a snow pic from there. I have a snow pic at ofoto from Feb in Lockport. Snowing like mad, and only 18F outside  18lb6oz fish too boot. Great place to fish!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya dont always have to drive to "warm" water areas to catch carp(or any other specie for that matter)...just find where they "live" during winter and make a good food offering.

PB common carp:30.9 lbs. caught March 17th 2004 in the snow.


Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr winter carping can be fun and rewarding....I've managed winter carp each of the last 4 years...Jan, Feb and March. Some at warm water discharges...others in rivers (carp are more active in winter in rivers for survival in the current reasons). Some tactics to remember....alcohol based flavors work the best...and sweet corn is hard to beat (stay away from syrups and sugars) (McCormack Anise, being one of the best). The other, and most important,is as Scott mentioned "location". Ice fishermen catch many in the lakes while ice fishing too. A couple of the CAG guys...chum the dickens out of a couple river spots for 3 to 4 days prior to fishing...then fish over the chum at night....Nigel Griffen (one of the co-founders of CAG), top angler in the winter, wrote a great article of his "how to's"...I'll see if I can find it. It's just a matter of spending the time. Here's a pic of one from Lake Erie in January 2000 or 2001 caught on Pineapple/Banana Boilies.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW that ice flow is awesome THANKS for sharing  
Looks like I can add winter fishing to my things to do list


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Now Scott That is absurb !! 

Everybody knows "Carp don't bite under 50 degrees"

On another note you definitely found a winter honey hole down or is it up there. Have you tried it much since the weather has warmed up a little bit, just curious if the big boys stayed put or do they move out in the summer never to return until winter.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out Nigel's out website under the articles section for Winter Carping. He used to have lots of pics up when he was selling tackle. He was very successful...in the dead of winter....in Connecticut.
Nigel's old Euro Tackle site


----------

